# Has anyone used the Roland GX-300?



## kollide762 (Dec 12, 2009)

I was thinking of purchasing a used Roland GX-300 but I couldn't find much information in here. Has anyone had experience with one? Advantages/Disadvantages?


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

roland is a quality brand the gx-300 is a 30" cutter. if the price was right i would definitely get it.


----------



## kollide762 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thx Anthony. Well I might be able to get it for about $1500.00. There's also some vinyl and flexi software but not sure if it will be included in the price. I think I would have to negotiate that. Do you think this would be a reasonable/good price for this machine?


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

thats about half of original, depends on age and how much use/abuse is seen. software is important if you dont already have a program to cut from. I would say thats probably a fair price.


----------



## evangelina (Sep 6, 2008)

Have a roland 24 cx,and i to know when i can find a free cut studio software to download,


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree. A new one sells for $3195 with a stand from Beacon.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi check that the panel buttons feel right they can and do break they are easy to change but nearly immpossible to get hold of here in the UK They should be light in operation but you should be able to feel them lightly click the micro switches
Gregblack
in the UK


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

gregblack said:


> Hi check that the panel buttons feel right they can and do break they are easy to change but nearly immpossible to get hold of here in the UK They should be light in operation but you should be able to feel them lightly click the micro switches
> Gregblack
> in the UK


Hi Greg, still no luck getting parts for your cutter? 
(this post if from Feb 2010, so he may have already purchased the cutter) 
CW


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi CW nice to hear from you again , sadly no parts yet, I glued all the buttons back together and carefully filed them to fit the panel apertures and it is working. The buttons have arrived in Rolands stock on thursday but I have not had a price for them yet the handle is a ??? they said it eas due in on friday july 22nd . They were ordered before Japans tragic Tsunami.
I figure he has either bought the cutter or not after that length of time but it was to let others who may read the article know that in the UK you may have problems with parts.
I fixed the buttons with super glue and applied fillets to the broken or about to break areas with hot glue this stuff is fairly flexible but I had to cut and file the excess off so that they would slide in the panel apertures.
I now profile cut with this machine with about a 90% success rate as you have to set it up by eye looking at it from the front, it would have been so much better had I found a bomb site.
I did experiment with lase pens but could not find one with a fine enough beam, I even tried using a fiber optic strand but still not fine enough. I will make a bomb site one day when I can get access to my sons lathe but he is in australia and I am not going there this year. I think tube with cross hairs at the top and bottom is the way to go and lining it up and replaceing it with the blade and holder for cutting.
I don't think Roland are speaking to me they locked my thread about legacy machines to stop me publicly complaining and updating. Dana did what he could but I have to go through Roland UK

All the best regards greg


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I did notice they locked the post, never saw that before. 
Anyways I hope you are able to get the parts you need. 
The one Roland office was only 100 miles from where the first Tsumami hit. Due to all the port getting the damage they did slowed down a lot of business for them and others. 
Cheers CW


----------



## Dalis (Mar 14, 2012)

evangelina said:


> Have a roland 24 cx,and i to know when i can find a free cut studio software to download,


I`ve just bought a Roland CX300 for my wife, and want to find a good and easy to understand program to use with this machine.

Anyone who have some tips?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Dalis said:


> I`ve just bought a Roland CX300 for my wife, and want to find a good and easy to understand program to use with this machine.
> 
> Anyone who have some tips?


What is she looking to do with it? Has she used a graphics program before? 
I would still make the same suggestion Roland CutStudio and CorelDRAW Graphics Suite. My CM300 is one model older than your CX300. 
Here is the link to a post on what I had to do to get it working

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t163465.html


----------



## Dalis (Mar 14, 2012)

She`ll use it to make sign, vinyl letters and vinyl stickers for cars mostly.
Neighter me or her have so much experience with these programs, so it could be quite a strugle to get a hand of it.

So it would be great if we could get some tips about easy to use programs, before we try several "bad" prigrams.

The biggest problem is probably to find a decent program close to cheap..


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

First is it a GX or a CX they are differnt machines. The GX replaced the CX and has a magic eye for profile cutting, the cx has 13 buttons in the control panel.
Mine is a CX and does not have a magic eye. The cx is an excellent machine only problems I had were with the control panel buttons and pinch roller clamps but the machine was bought with that problem and had been ran non stop since new for about 6 years 24/7, parts did take a long time to arrive as they had to be ordered in from Japan, You can download a Operating Manual from Roland free and drivers for win 95, me and xp. I use mine with Corel Draw 9 and 10 but I think it will work with earlier and later versions. You can profile cut around printed designs but this takes some practice and alignment is done manually by eye. The machine is probably over 10 years old but they seem to last for ever. 
You can use rolls of material or sheets or even small pieces this has to be setup from the control panel and is a bit fiddly the led panel is red and not very legible in strong light.
The spares situation is better in the USA than the UK


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I would still make the same suggestion...Roland CutStudio sells for around $70 and works with Corel 10 and up. You might be able to find an older version of CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 that would be less then the newest version. I know some people say Illustrator is easy to use but for me and having trained people how to use it I would go with Corel. You can do a trial version on x5 to try if you like plus I would suggest looking at some of the online videos on using the program.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Dalis said:


> She`ll use it to make sign, vinyl letters and vinyl stickers for cars mostly.
> Neighter me or her have so much experience with these programs, so it could be quite a strugle to get a hand of it.
> 
> So it would be great if we could get some tips about easy to use programs, before we try several "bad" prigrams.
> ...


Here are two great resources for cutter info:

rolanddgasupport's Channel - YouTube
Roland Academy Workshops 

-Dana


----------



## Dalis (Mar 14, 2012)

I`ve tried to register at the above posted site, but had troubble.. I dont know if its since I`m a foreign guy or something...

I also tried to contact suport, to get the cutstudio, but they couldnt help me since I was from europ. And my local office havent replied my quiry..


I tried Signgo, but when I try tu cut, the program just shut down, and I`ll have to start over again.


What a strugle!


----------

